# Anyone ever heard of TOPS a program in Toronto



## RaresB (Jan 18, 2011)

TOPS is top offering program for the sciences, sort of like IB. Its in Toronto and i wanted to make a friend because i made it to the program and might be going there in 2011 sept. Also Eric Limeback went there, he graduated last year.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2011)

Neil Wu, Daniel Que and a bunch of other cubers go to the same school Eric did.


----------



## RaresB (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool, don't know them but cool. Any people in grade 9.


----------

